# Box joints



## how (Jan 5, 2010)

Can you use the two outside blades of a dado set. To cut square cuts?


----------



## WoodNSawdust (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes, but I am not sure that is recommended.

I know that you can purchase a two blade set that is supposed to cut an exact 1/4" cut.


----------



## BPayneTrain (Mar 12, 2015)

Yes. Yes you can.


















That's a seed storage cabinet I built my wife a few years ago. There's 22 drawers in all.

The outside edge of each of the dado stack blades scores a slightly deeper cut than the rest of the blade, so you end up with a cut that isn't completely flat , but it's pretty close. I would give it a try and if that bothers you, you can buy specific box joint sets which produce a perfectly flat bottom. For me, I've never been bothered by it enough to feel that a dedicated box joint blade would be worth it.

Brian


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, absolutely dado sets are designed to do that.


----------

